# Chipsatz nach Neuinstallation weg



## Dorschty (2. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe das Problem, das ich einen Rechner von nem Kumpel bei mir habe!
Der hat sich den neu gekauft. Vista Home Premium installiert und er wollte XP haben.
Habe XP installiert, jedoch erkennt er den Chipsatz des Mainboard wohl leider nicht! Zumindest findet er fast keine Treiber (also sound ist zB nicht verfügbar) 
Dr. Hardware zeigt mir beim Mainboard an:
Packard Bell bv mcp73vt-pm 1.0 und bei Chipsatz eben ein "?"
Wo kann ich denn so einen Chipsatz finden? Kann mir da vielleicht jemand helfen? Ich finde nämlich nichts!

Gruß
Dorschty


----------



## PC Heini (2. Oktober 2008)

Grüss Dich

Kennst Du Sandra oder Everest? Beides sind Programme die Dir das innenleben anzeigen. Ua Bios, Chipsätze usw. Lade eines der beiden herunter und schau mal mit dem. Ist aber durchaus möglich, dass für XP ( noch ) keine Treiber existieren.


----------



## Dorschty (2. Oktober 2008)

Danke schonmal für deine Antwort

Das hab ich ja mit Dr. Hardware gemacht! Es fehlt wohl definitiv der Chipsatz und ich frage mich jetzt wo ich den herbekommen könnte, bzw. ob es denn überhaupt einen Chipsatz für das Mainboard unter XP gibt?! Ich habe beim googeln nämlich nichts gefunden, was funktioniert hat!


----------



## PC Heini (2. Oktober 2008)

Hmmm, wenn Google nichts hergibt und die Suche beim Mainboardhersteller auch erfolglos war, wirds wohl für XP nichts geben.
Ist der PC selbst auch von P Bell? Vlt sind die Treiber auch Herstellerspezifisch. ( Sonderserie ).


----------



## Dorschty (2. Oktober 2008)

Der PC ist ein stinknormaler ausm Media Markt! Weiß jetzt leider net, ob P Bell oder sonst was!
Zumindest hab ICH bei google nichts gefunden! Kenn mich mit chipsätzen usw. net aus! Hab ein paar probiert, hat aber bisher nicht zum gewünschten Erfolg geführt!


----------



## PC Heini (2. Oktober 2008)

Hab mal gegoogelt und bin auf Spanischen Seiten gelandet. ( Oder auch andere Sprache ). 
Folgendes habe ich ausfindig gemacht;
Chipset scheda madre nVIDIA nForce 7050-610i 
Tipo BIOS AMI (01/11/0
Scheda video: 
Adattatore video NVIDIA GeForce 7050 / NVIDIA nForce 610i (256 

MB) 
Acceleratore 3D nVIDIA GeForce 7050 
Multimedia: 
Periferica audio Realtek ALC888/S/T @ nVIDIA MCP73 - High 

XP tauchte da auch auf. Wurde aber wieder auf andere Seiten verwiesen und ich kann kein Spanisch oder was das ist. Möglich, dass es doch gehen könnte.


----------



## Dorschty (2. Oktober 2008)

Hm... ich kann leider auch kein spanisch... 

Meinst du, mit einem Dolmetscher könnte man zu einem Downloadlink für einen Chipsatz kommen? ^^


----------



## PC Heini (2. Oktober 2008)

Wenn Du jemanden kennst, sicher.
Nachfolgend ein Link zu der ganzen Sache.

http://foros.softonic.com/showthread.phtml?t=72942


Ansonstem mal bv mcp73vt-pm 1.0 in Google eingeben. Dann kommste zu weiteren Seiten.
Wünsche viel Erfolg.

PS: Lass mich wissen, wie es ausgegangen ist. Danke.


----------



## Dorschty (6. Oktober 2008)

Du wolltest wissen, wie es ausgegangen ist!

Also, die ganze sache war sehr merkwürdig! Habe leider keinen gefunden, der Spanisch kann...
Aus irgendwelchen Gründen, hatte die Festplatte auf einmal eine Macke! Hab versucht sie mit Partition Magic 8 zu partitionieren, hat nicht geklappt, weil die Festplatte angeblich defekt wäre! XP neuinstallation hat auch nicht mehr funktioniert! Wurde auch ständig mitgeteilt, das die Festplatte defekt wäre! Mit einer PE gebootet und CheckDisk laufen lassen... ging auch nicht, weil die Festplatte auf einmal als RAW formatiert war und formatieren über Partition Magic ging auch nicht, da die Festplatte ja angeblich defekt wäre!
Das einzige was am Ende funktioniert hat war die Neuinstallation von Vista! Das hat einwandfrei funktioniert und jetzt bleibt es auch drauf! Darauf hab ich keinen bock mehr! ^^
Aber dennoch danke für deine Hilfe PC Heini!

Grüße
Dorschty


----------

